
Show HN: Podcast List - r1ccardo
https://www.podcastlist.io
======
r1ccardo
Hi guys, I've recently worked on this simple side project.

It's a "database"/curated list of tech podcasts. I've built this because I
think it's very difficult discover new tech podcasts (often aren't categorized
well in itunes) I want think Podcast List as a open database for tech
podcasts.

I've implemented an api too:
[https://www.podcastlist.io/api](https://www.podcastlist.io/api) feel free to
use it.

Any feedback is welcome.

~~~
hmhrex
Well I wish I had read this before submitting mine. lol. I didn't realize it
focused on tech podcasts. It might be a good idea to have a description of
that somewhere on the site so that people understand that it's just for tech
podcasts.

~~~
r1ccardo
Sorry :(

~~~
hmhrex
It's completely fine! I jumped the gun :)

EDIT: It's also a really pretty site btw. I love the simplicity of it.

~~~
r1ccardo
Thank you :)

------
Endy
Is this only going to be tech and business podcasts? Or will you consider
including things like The Film Reroll and other RPG/Hobby podcasts?

~~~
r1ccardo
Only tech podcasts, sorry :(

------
ezekg
This is great! Found a few SaaS- and bootstrapping-related podcasts that I
wasn't aware of.

~~~
r1ccardo
Thanks a lot!

